# [Gelöst] Digest verification failed

## dekoding

Guten morgen Liebe commy

Ich wollte heute mal mein System auf vorder man bringen und ich hab diese Meldung erhalten

```
sudo emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

Calculating dependencies \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: f7cae3e9bee881fd590fe5b4c93cf3c2ea733fdd32e35d35a7a8627c7075c82b

 * Expected: dd8eb48d0799789d275304d81178cd6e77f8ec33ed10a9f33d0370ae39e6344c

```

gut dachte ich mir machst du eben mal

```
sudo rm -r /usr/portage/virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta/ && sudo emerge --sync
```

ha nun dachte ich mir so hab dich ausgetrickst nehe denkste   :Razz: 

von neu

```
sudo emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

und siehe da das selbe prob wieder habs auch mit webrsync versucht nehe kommt immer wieder hat wer eine idee ?

hier der gesamte bericht

```
2.61M  speedup is 75.11

rene@gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world       Calculating dependencies \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: f7cae3e9bee881fd590fe5b4c93cf3c2ea733fdd32e35d35a7a8627c7075c82b

 * Expected: dd8eb48d0799789d275304d81178cd6e77f8ec33ed10a9f33d0370ae39e6344c

... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-de-2013.12.06 

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1 [0.230.0]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r2 [0.230.0-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r6 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.260.0-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.3.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.1-r4 [5.18.2-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.0 [3.400.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.420.0-r1 [2.390.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1 [3.130.0-r4]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.12.0 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-IO-1.310.0 [1.280.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.64.0 [2.60.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.65.0 [2.60.0-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.290.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.19 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.240.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.217 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.960.0 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Encode-2.600.0 [2.490.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.980.0 [6.660.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.530.0-r2 [2.520.0-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.140.640 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.24-r1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.3  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.57  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-1.7 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.75  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1  LINGUAS="-es*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.111 [40.0.2214.91] LINGUAS="-am* -ar* -bg* -bn* -ca* -cs* -da* -el* -en_GB* -es* -es_LA* -et* -fa* -fi* -fil* -fr* -gu* -he* -hi* -hr* -hu* -id* -it* -ja* -kn* -ko* -lt* -lv* -ml* -mr* -ms* -nb* -nl* -pl* -pt_BR* -pt_PT* -ro* -ru* -sk* -sl* -sr* -sv* -sw* -ta* -te* -th* -tr* -uk* -vi* -zh_CN* -zh_TW*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3-r1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.2.1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/kscreen-1.0.2.1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluedevil-2.0_rc1  LINGUAS="de*" 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.500  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.420.500-r1 [0.400.300-r1]

[blocks b      ] >perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r999 (">perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r999" is blocking virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1)           

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.1-r4:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Encode-2.600.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    (and 20 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.18=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 41 more with the same problems)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

oder liegt es nur an dem dev-lang/perl:0 ?

##Edit###

Update:

nach emerge --sync

wurde das obrige prob gelöst

und die anderen perl prob habe ich so lösen können

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall --  -av 

emerge -avuDN world --with-bdeps=y
```

und somit ist alles wieder am aktuellen stand der dinge =)

----------

## Josef.95

Das perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400.ebuild wurde erst vor wenigen Minuten geändert. Vermutlich sind diese Änderungen noch nicht auf allen Mirrors verfügbar.

Normal sollte das Manifest so in ordnung sein.

Hab ein wenig Geduld, und mache in ein/zwei Stunden noch mal ein "emerge --sync"

----------

## dekoding

aso okay Josef.95 also lag das nun doch nicht an meinen gentoo =)

Dann werde ich deinen Rat mal Befolgen *zwinker*

und danke dir aufs neu für deine netten Tipps

ich lass denn Status noch auf Offen man weiß ja nie xD

----------

